# Deep Reds DVD Cover - Win Tidal Surge / BAAD Marine Supply Mega Pack & More



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

The Deep Water Reds DVD is getting closer to being done (still some late nights ahead)... so how about some customer appreciation while we complete the finishing touches and....I request your help.... you guys get to *pick the final cover of the DVD.*

*DVD-*
The Second DVD of the TroutSupport.com Redfish Series will cover Deep Water Reds and everything that the 'Shallow Marsh & Grass Flats" DVD did not cover.

*Topics - *

Deep Reds using Slicks and Mudboils with *Capt. Brent Juarez*. This section alone will blow your mind. 
Deep Birds with *Hackberry Rod and Gun Captains Brett Stansel & Kirk Stansel* - much different than trout. If you fish these like trout your redfish will be gone in less than 60 seconds leaving you with your head spinning. 
Spinner Baits & Crankbaits with *Team BAAD Marine Supply.com Mike Douglas and Brian Dietert*. 
Deep Cuts into the Marsh - Hackberry Rod and Gun. 
Main Bay Shorelines Hackberry Rod & Gun, and 
Secondary Bays *Capt. Steve Soule* on understanding current flow and tides in Secondary Bays. 

*More-*
Salinity, seasonality, deep redfish food habits, tide affect, lures, and all the TroutSupport graphics that make it easy to apply on the water. This one is another mind blower with more content than a person can absorb in one sitting.

There is a pre-order at the bottom of this post...

*Let's pick the cover of the DVD*
This is where I am requesting your help...

First I want to say 'Thank You' to all that have been involved. All the Guides, Lodges, and Tournament Teams have been extremely generous with the knowledge they shared. They are all First Class People! I personally request you consider going fishing with them. They are some of the Top Teachers on the Texas and Louisiana Coast.

Contributors. 
Tidal Surge Lures Capt. Sean Herbert http://www.tidalsurgelures.com/
BAAD Marine Supply.com Brian Dietert and Mike Douglas
Capt Art Wright http://www.navionics.com/
Downtown Body Shop - Clayton Carter
Chuck McKinny aka RailBird
Capt Bill Pustejovsky 
Capt Brent Juarez 832-414-1410 
Coastline Marine http://coastlinemarinetx.com/ Cole Star
Desperado Boats Bernies Boats and Motors http://desperadoboats.com/
Captain Earnest Cisneros -Tight Lines Charters 
Captain Joey Barnett http://gnettfishing.com/
Captains Kirk Stansel, Brett Stansel, & Buddy Oakes- Hackberry Rod and Gun 
http://www.hackberryrodandgun.com/
Mike Adamo Stick it Pins & TiteLine Fishing Rods http://www.titelinefishingrods.com/
Team Baad Marine Supply- Mike Douglas & Brian Dietert http://www.baadmarinesupply.com/
Capt Rusty Federick
Capt Steve Soule http://www.theshallowist.com

*Vote*
Everyone that Votes for one of the following Cover Shots for the DVD will be entered to win the following prize package... just *post reply to this thread your vote from the pics below*. 3 winners will be drawn randomly from all votes.

*Winners Prize-*
â€¢	Tidal Surge Mega Pack - 10 packs of Split Tail Mullets (these are awesome on Deepwater Reds) and Sean threw in 3 Maniac Mullets, and 2 Crazy Croakers and a Tidal Surge decal
â€¢	BaadMarineSupply.com Spinnerbaits with interchangeable blades,
â€¢	AND A TroutSupport.com DeepWater Reds REDFISH DVD!

Second place will get a Shallow Water Redfish DVD and Spinner Baits, and third place will get Big Trout DVD. (if you already have the DVD's, we'll work something out)

Pre-Order the DVD if you like.http://www.troutsupport.com/product-p/dvd-redfish-deep.htm

*Vote Now: Reply to the thread with your selection from the 4 photos below.*

Not a 2cool member. Easy, quit _trolling_ and join the fun, sign up and enter your vote.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I like #2 with the two redfish!

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bighop (Feb 28, 2008)

Coastline with just Brent, only one that looks happy to catch a fish!


----------



## ReelBadCompany (Jun 10, 2013)

#2 hands down


----------



## perch snatcher (Feb 20, 2012)

Number 1 it is a good photo.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

BAAD Marine. The stormy background looks pretty cool.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

#2 The two reds..... Bent is a good guy I have enjoyed fishing with him a couple of times.


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

#4 Team BAAD Marine Supply....Mike Douglas


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

#4 BAAD Marine Supply


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

BAAD Marine Supply


----------



## BNETT (Feb 22, 2010)

#1, happy happy happy!!!!


----------



## Fonseca (Aug 14, 2010)

1st picture gets my vote.


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

Badd Marine supply


----------



## Redsrbetter (Nov 19, 2010)

Team BAAD Marine; best phot of all. More character with the overcast sky and the Red has great color!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

#4 BAAD Marine

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Roba1930 (Jun 25, 2013)

Team BAAD Marine


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

I vote #2 with the double reds


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

#4

1 is good but the guys head sticking out takes away from it.
3 is good but the position of the fish could be better


----------



## SonofSasquatch19 (May 7, 2013)

Baad marine supply


----------



## mapman (Nov 8, 2005)

*BAAD Marine Supply*

Interesting photo and shows how to catch deep water reds in murky water


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

BAAD Marine Supply gets my vote


----------



## RedEye0311 (Feb 21, 2012)

#1 Capt. Brent Juarez


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

#4 without a doubt. Just straighten that horizon some. LOL


----------



## David. (Dec 14, 2012)

#4 the rain coming in the background makes it look awesome!!


----------



## Bayrat123 (Jul 30, 2009)

#4 BAAD Marine/ Mike Douglas


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Alla are nice pics, but for a cover you have to consider background. # 4 BaadMarine wins Tails down


----------



## Tylerhc (Mar 17, 2012)

#2 coast line marine. The two reds good good!


----------



## medgecko (Apr 21, 2012)

BAAD Marine ftw.


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

#4. Love the rain in the background.

-hook


----------



## G Love (Apr 16, 2013)

4 looks the best for a cover photo, no doubt!


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

#2 Star and Juarez


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

Coastline Marine with the double hook-up!!


----------



## LonghornJoel (Mar 25, 2013)

#4 Simple and inviting


----------



## lonestarcowboy (Nov 24, 2006)

Badd Marine supply


----------



## jdecarlos (Aug 19, 2011)

BAAD Marine Supply


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

#4 BAAD Marine. Great background.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deuce (Jan 26, 2011)

Baad marine supply #4


----------



## beachbumm (Aug 15, 2005)

# 2 coastline marine! But all pics are awesome either way


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

Team BAAD Marine Supply Mike Douglas


----------



## rentfro (Apr 3, 2012)

#2 coastline marine.


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jun 5, 2006)

#4 is [email protected]!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Have to go with Mike Douglas.....nice fish and background!


----------



## ReelAttitude (Nov 10, 2010)

I vote for this one!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Team Coastline with Cole and Brent.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

#4 BAAD Marine-Mike Douglas!


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

BAAD marine #4


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

#2


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

This is a great picture. I vote for this one.


----------



## Rangerbobtx (Aug 17, 2011)

#4 Baad Marine gets my vote.

Steve


----------



## s1768s (Oct 5, 2007)

#4


----------



## Hardwired (Jun 12, 2012)

#2


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

#2


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

#4 nice looking fish


----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

Baad #4


----------



## Laleitner (Jan 25, 2013)

#2 catch em big and multiples


----------



## TroutSlayer88 (Mar 30, 2011)

#4 for sure with the storm rolling through.


----------



## RMS-3 (May 12, 2013)

#4 like the background & color of redfish


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

How about a good looking fisher lady? 

You need to cut out the late Austin nights and go to work on finishing the DVD.


----------



## str0sfan01 (Apr 11, 2011)

Team BAAD with the storm in the background.


----------



## carolinafisher (Nov 23, 2005)

I vote for picture #2.


----------



## TXTiga (Apr 23, 2012)

2


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Don't know about the P.J. shorts in four...my vote is for the tandem dots in #2.


----------



## Andco (Mar 7, 2009)

I like #1 but cole's head makes a bad picture, so I have to go with #4


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

The 2nd picture... the one with the 2 reds.


----------



## CBurkhalter (Jul 11, 2013)

Team BAAD Marine gets my vote.


----------



## ACC (Apr 27, 2013)

Pic # 4 --Team Baad Marine. Great sky.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

I like #4 bad marine...looks more like a cover with less things in the background.

Five


----------



## bigmike (Jan 8, 2006)

#2


----------



## Cobrah (Jul 21, 2012)

#4


----------



## ra7608 (Jan 11, 2013)

Picture #2. Team coastline marine is the best


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

#2


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Man...this is going to be a close battle.


----------



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

Mike Douglas isn't near pretty enough for a cover haha!

Juarez and Starr (with 2 R's)


----------



## revsigns (Apr 10, 2013)

BAAD Marine Pic #4 Cool backdrop!


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

#2 no Question


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Tobin, You really needed some better looking models to chose from. 

I think that I may have seen these guys pxs up at the post office. I will ck next time I am down there.  

We have the same problems with TSFM, being a family magazine, the first three pxs you see are EJ, Mike, and Kevin. I would put those three pxs in the back of the magazine and have Pam, Capt Tricia and capt Shellie's pictures up front to class the magazine up. 

All BS and fun aside: I will have to go with the last picture with the storm in the background.

Have a great day all and be safe on the water this weekend.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

#4 Team BAAD Marine Supply....Mike Douglas


----------



## Manfish (May 29, 2008)

#4 baad


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

#4 gets my vote


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

#4 Team BAAD Marine Supply....Mike Douglas


----------



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

#4 baad marine


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

All this talk about BAAD Marine enticed me to go and buy some more Corky Nuthinz off their site just now.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

#4


----------



## mustanger (Apr 8, 2013)

#1


----------



## Red Wrangler (Mar 18, 2011)

# 2


----------



## duckboy007 (Jun 17, 2012)

#4 baad! Shows the habitat better, and cleaner photo. 

Can't wait to try out the DVD!


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

#4 All the way!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Tough choice..... 

Coastline Marine - Brent


----------



## PSEXforce2010 (Sep 11, 2012)

Pic #2


----------



## TheGrumpyOldTroll (Jun 15, 2011)

*Team Coastline with Both Cole & Brent & a nice pair of Reds*

Tough call as they are all awesome photos.

My family & I looked the pics over & we think the pic with both Cole & Brent would make a great cover.

Now...we Really think you should use MY PIC of my last trip on the water, where I used your info from your DVD's to get on some fish (a Limit of Reds & a Limit of Trout) :



Don't you think this would make an Awesome Cover Pic for your DVD?!? LOL!


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

#4 Team BAAD Marine Supply....Mike Douglas



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Major toss up between the last 3. If I was forced to pic one purely on actual compositions and appeal......

Probably go with BAAD Pic #4


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

#4...too much going on in the others.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

#4


----------



## mdecatur87 (Sep 11, 2010)

Pick numba 3


----------



## reel_therapy (Apr 16, 2013)

Pic number four.


----------



## CSsalt (Jul 12, 2013)

#4


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

picture number 4


----------



## kparker (Feb 15, 2011)

#2


----------



## spasticreaction (May 11, 2011)

#2


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

#4


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

#2 two reds:brew:


----------



## jherna6714 (Feb 23, 2011)

#1 good picture


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

#4 Mike Douglas, great picture!


----------



## SaltLife09 (Jun 10, 2013)

#4. Nice pic and the stormy background looks awesome.


----------



## misscoley (Jul 17, 2012)

#4


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

#4BAAD Marine Supply...fo sure.


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

#4 baad Marine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C N Spots (Apr 18, 2005)

#4 BAAD marine


----------



## PearlandSharkFisher (Sep 11, 2012)

Mike Douglas pic gets my vote.


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

*#2*

Pic #2 w/ cole star and Brent Juarez


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Tobin, you are a marketing Genius !


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Captain Dave said:


> Tobin, you are a marketing Genius !


LOL... thanks capt Dave. I can't take credit for though... Ya'll thank Mr. Jim D. and ya'll deserve it too. You know, you gotta give back to the community when you can, right?


----------



## austinlonestar (Jul 5, 2013)

Team BAAD


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Pic #2

Sent from my SCH-I200 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I think they should all be on the cover! All of them contributed a ton of information and major info at that. But this is why i'm having ya'll vote.


----------



## Clemonstime (May 18, 2012)

#4 BAAD marine supply!


----------



## TeenWader (Oct 1, 2011)

#4 BAAD Marine Supply


----------



## Awastatyme (Jun 27, 2013)

Team Hackberry.
To me I think that the best looking red out all of those.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

#4 BAAD Marine Supply. Awesome photo!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

#4 BAAD marine


----------



## Racca25 (Jul 16, 2013)

BAAD Marine Supply !~ Mike Douglas !


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Everybody get's to vote, let's keep em coming.


----------



## stroop (Jun 27, 2004)

Cover Picture is #4, all are good but 4 stands out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Siena34 (Mar 22, 2006)

mike douglas


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

keep em coming...


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

#4 Mike Douglas BAAD Marine


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I know there's some trollers that want in on this deal...come on in, the water's fine.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Ok, I'm off to shoot a little piece of the Flounder video so we can get that sucker done too. 
Tell all your friends to vote vote vote.


----------



## shallowrunner18 (Feb 8, 2011)

I vote for picture #2. Great looking picture for the DVD cover with the two Reds. That's the kind of cover photo that make you want to but the video.


----------



## dhvann (Jun 18, 2011)

I vote for #2 and hope it's as good as the other vid's.


----------



## turnemNburnem (Aug 4, 2011)

#4 all day long!!!


----------



## Bholland8 (Dec 27, 2007)

go for #2


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Ok, up and ready to go get some flounder footage. keep 'em coming.


----------



## mlively12 (Aug 10, 2008)

Pic #3 - with 2 Redfish


----------



## Salty Stump (Mar 2, 2012)

BAAD gets my vote


----------



## trout tracker2 (Feb 5, 2012)

second one with the two redfish nice pic.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

great weekend if you could stay out of the big showers.


----------



## cvas828 (Jan 29, 2013)

#4 BAAD Marine


----------



## Giggy McFlatty (Mar 2, 2012)

#1


----------



## Mike21 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Mike21*

All these guys deserve being on that cover! Put them all there in a collage of the pictures!


----------



## Capt. AB (Mar 1, 2012)

I vote #4.


----------



## saltie dawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I like the colors on #1


good luck 
saltie dawg


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Cole Star/Brent Juarez...my vote's in!


----------



## Comeback (Jul 30, 2010)

#4 BAAD Marine


----------



## Artist (Nov 14, 2011)

Team Badd #1 with mike douglas thats the coolist one. Love the back gound. It looks like Texas waters.. When your out there fishing for Reds or Trouts.

Its peaceful!


----------



## Hutch8677 (Dec 7, 2012)

#3 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mobandit (Apr 5, 2006)

Baad marine supply


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

my vote is #1


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Keep the votes coming.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Mike21 said:


> All these guys deserve being on that cover! Put them all there in a collage of the pictures!


That would be cool as well.

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ilikepizza5211 (Aug 19, 2011)

Mike Douglas


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

BAAD Marine Supply


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Keep em coming


----------



## Dae1201 (Apr 12, 2011)

Baad Marine photo


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

keep em coming. Everybody gets to vote. I burned another draft today to review over the weekend.


----------



## Vulash (Jun 26, 2013)

I'll vote for #4, such a great shot of the fish and I like the clouds in the background over the open water


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

More votes!


----------



## Ol' Red (May 26, 2011)

Team BAAD for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

#1


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

BAAD Marine Supply - Mike Douglas


----------



## ctcc (Nov 9, 2012)

BAAD Marine Mike Douglas


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

How about some more chances to vote


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Lets go Tobin. 

Except for a few of the ladies (hopefully) no one is going to look at any of these hairy legged guys. 

I rem the first DVD you sent me and it was sent with the title written in bk pen and delivered in a brown wrapper worked just as well at the one with the pretty title that showed up some time later. 

It is time to get this one out and start working on the flounder dvd before the flounder run gets here.


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

#4 BAAD Marine Supply


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

#4 BAAD Marine Supply


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

BAAD Marine Supply


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

JimD... I remember sending you that DVD. LOL

Working on it brotha. Working in some final edits my friend. Not done till the big lady says it's done ;-)


----------



## fishslicks91 (Mar 1, 2013)

I like #4 team bad marine supply


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Let's see some more votes keep em coming.


----------



## Tomball Red (Aug 2, 2012)

Capt. Brett with Hackberry, awesome guy to fish with!


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

#2 (2 red fishes) got my vote


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Brett is definitely a cool dude.


----------



## fishinyankee (Feb 11, 2013)

Like the team Baad pic.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

One more day to this contest.... let's have a few more people get in on it.


----------

